# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Martech SL3 BruteForce Cloud System: iPhone Monitor

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Martech SL3 BruteForce Cloud System: iPhone Monitor*  *Update 19.12.2012*    *MSM SL3 Cloud Monitor for iPhone, this addition is of course free*  
iPhone app to monitoring system, PC's and show how much logs is in queue, curent progres and time to finish last log.  *
 You can find it in AppStore:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Update 19.12.2012*    *MSM SL3 Cloud Monitor for iPhone, this addition is of course free*  
iPhone app to monitoring system and PC's and show how much logs is in queue, curent progres and time to finish last log.    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *You can find it in AppStore searching as: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

